# 6 days with no calls



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Man record here most ever 5 days. Now 6 not proud of it just shows how tuff times have been.

Today being the 6th day the phone finally rang in town for a clog tub.
I get there owner of the house was an elderly woman tub full of water and Draino.
She goes to the other room said she would give me a check when I was done. Shaking my head at how slow things have been I say to myself I bet she did not flip down the trip lever. She did not I could have been a scum bag and played it off as if it were clogged. But I did not I told the poor old woman she forgot to flip the trip waste lever. She was red in the face and was so embarrassed she wanted to to pay me for my time. I refused because she was only 2 minutes from my home and a member of the biggest church in town. When times are tuff I still have my dignity as a business owner.


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

Thats the way to do it. you should stand tall you did the right thing. It will come back to you. steve


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Fixed title for you.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

You did the right thing I guess but she woulda had to cook me somthing. I dont work for free.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

You should come down here. I've been so slammed I won't even take the bs drippy faucet, toilet rebuild calls. I've been referring any out that isn't a slab leak, repipe, jet job, wall leak etc etc. Been keeping another company scrambling just keep up with my "grade b" calls that I don't want.

Sorry to hear how slow things are up there.



UnclogNH said:


> Man record here most ever 5 days. Now 6 not proud of it just shows how tuff times have been.
> 
> Today being the 6th day the phone finally rang in town for a clog tub.
> I get there owner of the house was an elderly woman tub full of water and Draino.
> She goes to the other room said she would give me a check when I was done. Shaking my head at how slow things have been I say to myself I bet she did not flip down the trip lever. She did not I could have been a scum bag and played it off as if it were clogged. But I did not I told the poor old woman she forgot to flip the trip waste lever. She was red in the face and was so embarrassed she wanted to to pay me for my time. I refused because she was only 2 minutes from my home and a member of the biggest church in town. When times are tuff I still have my dignity as a business owner.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I haven't had a drain call in months. Time for me to do some advertising.

Lately, I've been getting water heater installs, though. Kinda weird - I went for two years with none of those, but when I start getting them, I get one after the other.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Only had 2 drain calls over the last 2 weeks One was a restaurant, other was a utility sink. But did run into a rash of water heaters. Replaced 5 units in the last 4 days. Just hope things keep up.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> Only had 2 drain calls over the last 2 weeks One was a restaurant, other was a utility sink. But did run into a rash of water heaters. Replaced 5 units in the last 4 days. Just hope things keep up.


 Bingo....Just got a call from a homeowner that found water seeping out from his foundation when he uses the washer and theres no water insidehe has old cast pipe with a trap under the slab.:thumbsup: So you guys know where i'll be tomm. morning:thumbup:. Since things have slowed down I answer the phone 24/7


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> Man record here most ever 5 days. Now 6 not proud of it just shows how tuff times have been.
> 
> Today being the 6th day the phone finally rang in town for a clog tub.
> I get there owner of the house was an elderly woman tub full of water and Draino.
> She goes to the other room said she would give me a check when I was done. Shaking my head at how slow things have been I say to myself I bet she did not flip down the trip lever. She did not I could have been a scum bag and played it off as if it were clogged. But I did not I told the poor old woman she forgot to flip the trip waste lever. She was red in the face and was so embarrassed she wanted to to pay me for my time. I refused because she was only 2 minutes from my home and a member of the biggest church in town. When times are tuff I still have my dignity as a business owner.


Before all else sleep good everynight, Karma, Ju-Ju whatever you want to call it when it comes back you want it to be good.


----------



## schultzie (Nov 11, 2008)

you did the right thing

is it honestly that bad down south???
im a plumber in toronto and i'm working 12-15 hours a day

full time for my boss and 3-4 hours on the side 
(young just purposed) so i need as much cash as possible

i feel for you guys that sucks big time


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

I feel for ya unclog, it sucks when it's slow.


*schultzie*- You sound like an apprentice. 

Side jobs are forbidden with my company with the exception of family. I sell my guys materials at cost for themselves or family. The problem I see with side jobs? Too easy to compete with the boss for jobs. Too easy to tell the companies customers " I can do it cheaper after hours". Too easy to think "I'll just borrow this material". Compete with your employer and you risk assisting to put him out of business. You want to work for yourself? QUIT YOUR JOB. Buy your own van, tools, materials. Get your own WCB coverage. Get your own liability insurance. Pay your own benefits. Open a GST account. Pay Rev Can 1.4 times your CPP and twice you EI contributions. Keep a stock of material on hand so that you can do the work. Advertise to ensure market share.

I could go on but I am starting to get p-o'd. I hope your boss reads this and figures you out.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks guy's  I jst got a call this morning 2 toilets have to drive an hour there but it's work I hope.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Protech said:


> You should come down here. I've been so slammed I won't even take the bs drippy faucet, toilet rebuild calls. I've been referring any out that isn't a slab leak, repipe, jet job, wall leak etc etc. Been keeping another company scrambling just keep up with my "grade b" calls that I don't want.
> 
> Sorry to hear how slow things are up there.


 

I have been looking to move to Florida for years I'm done with snow.
Only problem homes are not selling. On the bright side they are looking at building a casino in town. God please this town needs it I should take Pictures of this town to show you all the hell this town is in.
A casino will bring home values up. If business picks up I will stay if Not sell sell sell Florida here I come.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

UnclogNH said:


> Man record here most ever 5 days. Now 6 not proud of it just shows how tuff times have been.
> 
> Today being the 6th day the phone finally rang in town for a clog tub.
> I get there owner of the house was an elderly woman tub full of water and Draino.
> She goes to the other room said she would give me a check when I was done. Shaking my head at how slow things have been I say to myself I bet she did not flip down the trip lever. She did not I could have been a scum bag and played it off as if it were clogged. But I did not I told the poor old woman she forgot to flip the trip waste lever. She was red in the face and was so embarrassed she wanted to to pay me for my time. I refused because she was only 2 minutes from my home and a member of the biggest church in town. When times are tuff I still have my dignity as a business owner.


Sorry to hear things have been that slow. Hopefully things will pickup for you soon. I can't even seem to take a day off over here.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Streak ends at 6 days. Two toilet augers same house tampons in both.
Its funny everytime I post a slow down phone rings next day. Weird.
Oh well back to the waiting game again.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Bingo....Just got a call from a homeowner that found water seeping out from his foundation when he uses the washer and theres no water insidehe has old cast pipe with a trap under the slab.:thumbsup: So you guys know where i'll be tomm. morning:thumbup:. Since things have slowed down I answer the phone 24/7


I used to be picky when it came to late calls. Now where things are so slow. I answer 24/7 and will travel just to stay afloat.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Sorry to hear things haven't picked up for you yet. Take heart, it will in time.

Just like some of you, we have replaced a lot of water heaters lately. Two on Saturday, one on Sunday, one on Tuesday, and one today. Also, disconnecting two more water heaters and installing a tankless.

Lately it's been water heaters, garb. disposal replacements, & toilet replacements. Always in cycles!


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Me too everything has been clogged toilets all but one the camera job I did last week. 
Don't get me wrong I would love to do 5+ toilet augers a day make some nice cash and save my back hell I could work into my 90's if It worked out that way.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> Streak ends at 6 days. Two toilet augers same house tampons in both.
> Its funny everytime I post a slow down phone rings next day. Weird.
> Oh well back to the waiting game again.


 darn no calls all week hope i get one soon. now lets see if your theory works :thumbup:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

al said:


> darn no calls all week hope i get one soon. now lets see if your theory works :thumbup:


 You slow too? I posted twice due to slow down and twice the phone rang next day. Good Luck hope it works


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> You slow too? I posted twice due to slow down and twice the phone rang next day. Good Luck hope it works


 Went to the job today with the washing machine water seeping from the slab/bricks of the house.......I hafta run a new drain out a brick wall,down the side of the house,catch the k-sink,across the front lawn and make the connection to the sewer thats about 3' deep. The entire run is approx. 60'. So that will keep me busy for 2 days. No equipment allowed but a shovel and axe to dig the trench. The owner want the lawn to look like nothings been done. Sprinkler system everywhere,landscaping lights too with big bushes 2' from the house all the way around. I neeed a truck load of taco's!!:laughing:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Went to the job today with the washing machine water seeping from the slab/bricks of the house.......I hafta run a new drain out a brick wall,down the side of the house,catch the k-sink,across the front lawn and make the connection to the sewer thats about 3' deep. The entire run is approx. 60'. So that will keep me busy for 2 days. No equipment allowed but a shovel and axe to dig the trench. The owner want the lawn to look like nothings been done. Sprinkler system everywhere,landscaping lights too with big bushes 2' from the house all the way around. I neeed a truck load of taco's!!:laughing:


Sounds like a Picky customer. Hand dig 60' and connect a kitchen sink line drain outside to sewer. Yards going to get torn up pretty good. Need a landscaper after that. Bet your customer will complain about something. Don't forget to add asprin on the bill I'm sure this guy is going to be a headache.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> Sounds like a Picky customer. Hand dig 60' and connect a kitchen sink line drain outside to sewer. Yards going to get torn up pretty good. Need a landscaper after that. Bet your customer will complain about something. Don't forget to add asprin on the bill I'm sure this guy is going to be a headache.


 Theres too much crap in the yard to dig with a machine and the machine tears the grass up. The main is 3' deep so most of my trench will be less than 2 feet deep. Its going to get deep for a shovel at about the 40' mark. The bad part is its 100 degrees outside.....why do they always wait until summer???:blink: The guy is cool and I've done his service work for about 20 years. He didn't ask a price but just asked to be treated fair and send him the bill.Cant ask for anything more than that even if I have to hand dig it. His lawns so thick that I can remove the grass and save it,dig my trench(sandy clay),backfill,place the sod back and water it all in. You will not be able to tell after about 1 week. its the growing season here. Cut your lawn twice a week


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Theres too much crap in the yard to dig with a machine and the machine tears the grass up. The main is 3' deep so most of my trench will be less than 2 feet deep. Its going to get deep for a shovel at about the 40' mark. The bad part is its 100 degrees outside.....why do they always wait until summer???:blink: The guy is cool and I've done his service work for about 20 years. He didn't ask a price but just asked to be treated fair and send him the bill.Cant ask for anything more than that even if I have to hand dig it. His lawns so thick that I can remove the grass and save it,dig my trench(sandy clay),backfill,place the sod back and water it all in. You will not be able to tell after about 1 week. its the growing season here. Cut your lawn twice a week


Thats good you have worked for him in the past. Hope it goes smooth. make some$$$


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> You slow too? I posted twice due to slow down and twice the phone rang next day. Good Luck hope it works


Hell I am so slow I make a turtle look like Kyle Busch compared to me.
Well I'll be damned it worked!!! Got a call last night few minutes after I posted. Need to go to Marble Hill and check out a wet spot in the yard. This ought to be fun with all the rain we have had lately. When I get back will make another post complaining how slow it is maybe get some after hours call for the weekend. do you think the guys on here will get tired of us posting how slow we are just so we can get jobs.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

al said:


> Hell I am so slow I make a turtle look like Kyle Busch compared to me.
> Well I'll be damned it worked!!! Got a call last night few minutes after I posted. Need to go to Marble Hill and check out a wet spot in the yard. This ought to be fun with all the rain we have had lately. When I get back will make another post complaining how slow it is maybe get some after hours call for the weekend. do you think the guys on here will get tired of us posting how slow we are just so we can get jobs.:laughing::laughing:


Well its a water service leak waiting to hear from ho tho see if he wants me to fix it. Hopefully he will let me replace the whole line. I think it is galvanzied water service so don't see much sense in just patching it. It will just start leaking somewhere else down the line. Its over 50 yrs old so they got their moneys worth out of it.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

al said:


> Hell I am so slow I make a turtle look like Kyle Busch compared to me.
> Well I'll be damned it worked!!! Got a call last night few minutes after I posted. Need to go to Marble Hill and check out a wet spot in the yard. This ought to be fun with all the rain we have had lately. When I get back will make another post complaining how slow it is maybe get some after hours call for the weekend. do you think the guys on here will get tired of us posting how slow we are just so we can get jobs.:laughing::laughing:


Maybe but if it works :laughing: Might just catch on and everyone will be doing it.

:thumbsup: worked twice for me and I just got back from doing a sewer cleaning for the city. New Streak 2 days in a row working. Knock on wood hope them calls keep coming.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Just dispatched another possible busted water heater call. If it is cooked - it will go into overtime. Since I am the only one in the area, I will have to deliver it personally.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Any of the water heaters under warantee or all expired? Sounds like your in the hot zone for water heater work. Gald to see your keeping busy :thumbsup:.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Every one of them expired! They all seem to be popping at the 7-10 year mark. Today's water heater call was a blown relief valve. Our plumber was happy. No one likes late calls on a Friday afternoon.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

PlumbCrazy said:


> Every one of them expired! They all seem to be popping at the 7-10 year mark. Today's water heater call was a blown relief valve. Our plumber was happy. No one likes late calls on a Friday afternoon.


 I used to hate late calls and weekend calls. Now I'm happy if the phone rings .


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

I hear you loud and clear Unclog. There were days when I called myself just to see if the phone would ring.

My lucky charm was changing ring tones on my phone. Try it, no promises though. However, it just may work for you.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

That was me today, not a damn call. If it pleases the plumbing gods I would like a return to the hectic pace of last summer. I am willing to sacrifice as needed.:hang:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

PlumbCrazy said:


> I hear you loud and clear Unclog. There were days when I called myself just to see if the phone would ring.
> 
> My lucky charm was changing ring tones on my phone. Try it, no promises though. However, it just may work for you.


Oh, I remember calling myself to make sure the phones worked.  That was not a fun time.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Plumbing is so slow for me right now I am remodeling my house and thought to hire myself to re do the plumbing but decided not to. I am way too expensive!


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

PlumbCrazy said:


> I hear you loud and clear Unclog. There were days when I called myself just to see if the phone would ring.
> 
> My lucky charm was changing ring tones on my phone. Try it, no promises though. However, it just may work for you.


 LoL I would do that a lot and wife thought I was crazy.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Happy to report 3 days now with work. I might be able to pay bills this month.


----------



## undispised (Nov 20, 2008)

its real slow in new-brunswick too i just graduated from my plumbers course and i cant seem to find a plumber to take me as an apprentice,no moneys is coming in but bills dont stop,times are hard i guess


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

UnclogNH said:


> Happy to report 3 days now with work. I might be able to pay bills this month.


Good to hear! keep it up!:thumbup:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

undispised said:


> its real slow in new-brunswick too i just graduated from my plumbers course and i cant seem to find a plumber to take me as an apprentice,no moneys is coming in but bills dont stop,times are hard i guess


Hang in there Plumbing will always be needed. Companies are cutting back because of slow downs and the cost of doing business is murder these days.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> LoL I would do that a lot and wife thought I was crazy.


That's not crazy. Calling yourself and having a conversation with yourself is crazy. :laughing: 

Changing ringtones - completely normal.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

PlumbCrazy said:


> That's not crazy. Calling yourself and having a conversation with yourself is crazy. :laughing:
> 
> Changing ringtones - completely normal.


 Who say's I did not talk to myself :laughing:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Today being the 6th day the phone finally rang in town for a clog tub.
I get there owner of the house was an elderly woman tub full of water and Draino.
She goes to the other room said she would give me a check when I was done. Shaking my head at how slow things have been I say to myself I bet she did not flip down the trip lever. She did not I could have been a scum bag and played it off as if it were clogged. But I did not I told the poor old woman she forgot to flip the trip waste lever. She was red in the face and was so embarrassed she wanted to to pay me for my time. I refused because she was only 2 minutes from my home and a member of the biggest church in town. When times are tuff I still have my dignity as a business owne


I would have charged something. NOTHING in life is free, and if you belive in "karma,good juju,voodoo and things of that nature I think your CRAZY. If you feel you need to "GIVE BACK or PAY IT FOWARD" go work at a YMCA for a weekend a month. You WILL SEE a difference in a childs life instead of thinking "if I cut this person a deal, good things will happen to me". Will you still have your DIGNITY when your BROKE are ever worse off HOMELESS? Thats just my 2 cents.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> Today being the 6th day the phone finally rang in town for a clog tub.
> I get there owner of the house was an elderly woman tub full of water and Draino.
> She goes to the other room said she would give me a check when I was done. Shaking my head at how slow things have been I say to myself I bet she did not flip down the trip lever. She did not I could have been a scum bag and played it off as if it were clogged. But I did not I told the poor old woman she forgot to flip the trip waste lever. She was red in the face and was so embarrassed she wanted to to pay me for my time. I refused because she was only 2 minutes from my home and a member of the biggest church in town. When times are tuff I still have my dignity as a business owne
> 
> ...


Your feelings are well noted. But That act of Kindness got me a referal from the elderly woman I helped. She passed my Name around her church
of 100 or more. That 5 minutes time was worth donating. Sorry you fell that way.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

UnclogNH said:


> Your feelings are well noted. But That act of Kindness got me a referal from the elderly woman I helped. She passed my Name around her church
> of 100 or more. That 5 minutes time was worth donating. Sorry you fell that way.


Im sure you will get alot of work from that referal, why not you work for free. I understand your situation, not much work, so you have to butter up people and hopefully you get your name refered to others. My situation is different Ive been 2 weeks out for 5 years and ALL of my customers are by referal only. I dont spend a dime on ADs. Dont be sorry for me, im doing fine, I will pray for you and your company. Was you 5 min really a DONATION or a hopeful investment for future work and referals?


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> I would have charged something. NOTHING in life is free, and if you belive in "karma,good juju,voodoo and things of that nature I think your CRAZY. If you feel you need to "GIVE BACK or PAY IT FOWARD" go work at a YMCA for a weekend a month. You WILL SEE a difference in a childs life instead of thinking "if I cut this person a deal, good things will happen to me". Will you still have your DIGNITY when your BROKE are ever worse off HOMELESS? Thats just my 2 cents.


Your post seems harsh. There is absolutely nothing wrong with charging in that situation and most everyone here would agree. On the flip side, giving someone a break is not crazy. Good does come back to you. 

Some people volunteer at the YMCA, some donate their services, and there are others that do both. Who are you to judge which holds more credibility / value?

Today's events.

Had a call from a good customer about a w.machine that wouldn't drain. Referred him to a local appliance man. He was grateful and sorry to have bothered me on a Sunday.

Then, get a call less than two miles away. Water coming through a dryer vent and a washing that won't drain. Asked a few questions, made a few suggestions, and if all else fails - here's the name of an appliance man. He calls back in 30 minutes to thank me for my suggestions. Everything is working and he will definitely call us for plumbing. Very grateful that I saved him money. This was a guy from a YP ad. Not even a regular.

Then later today I bought lunch for the family at a locally owned Blimpie. The owner is a guy about 25 years old and his business has been slow. The way I ordered, he could have charged me menu pricing, but he rang it up in a way that was in my favor. (Combining 1/2 subs, into whole sub pricing). I didn't ask him to do this. I was more than happy to pay for two 6" sandwiches, rather than the cheaper 12". With business being slow, he could have used the extra few dollars but chose to look out for me instead. You can bet I will tell more people about his kindness and will make a point to stop at his shop next time I'm in the area rather than going through a fastfood drive thru.

After I left, he realized my debit didn't go through. He was able to locate me in the parking lot (Walmart) and put it through again with success.

I did two kind acts this a.m., received two in return (the other one is personal). The deli owner did a kind thing, almost made nothing, but was able to locate me and all is well.

When our company chooses to give someone a break, I don't consider paying it forward. I consider it a privilege to give back. Many people have helped me along the way in life and expected absolutely nothing in return. Giving is my way of honoring those who gave before me.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Unclog - sorry for the thread drift! I think almost all of us understood the original intent. It's a shame someone turned it into something else.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

AuthorLUMBCRAZY

"Your post seems harsh. There is absolutely nothing wrong with charging in that situation and most everyone here would agree. On the flip side, giving someone a break is not crazy. Good does come back to you. 

Some people volunteer at the YMCA, some donate their services, and there are others that do both. Who are you to judge which holds more credibility / value?"

Did you even read my post? The first sentence? Look up the definition of "DONATE" and then look up "INVESTMENT" . If you TRULY donate your time then who cares what CHRUCH this little old lady goes to or how many people she will tell about YOUR BIZ. I will stand up to you people who think cutting a deal based on the customers BAD situation will inturn bring you good karma. And PLUMBCRAZY you asked "Who are you to judge which holds more credibility / value?" Well Im a PLUMBER who can read. The underlying FACT here is that the drain cleaner guy was only cutting a deal because he knew that this sweet old lady was "a member of the biggest church in town". Should I praise someone for that,, I think not, that is a INVESTMENT NOT A DONATION


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

I was called to a house one time, it was an ederly gentleman and his garbage disposal was not working. I opened the cabinet door pushed the reset button and it worked fine. I left him without charging him. I was working for someone else at the time and when I told my boss that I did not charge him he went nuts and told me never to that again. I told him to deduct the amount out of my check and walked out of his office. He didn't deduct but had a note in my paycheck not to do it again. 3 weeks later I was called into his office again and he shook my hand. I asked him what was that for. He said that the elderly gentleman was a member of a very prestigous golf club and that he had told his club members what I did. One of the members was a home builder and he told my boss because of what I did he wanted to give us a try. As far as I know they are still working for that home builder. Sometimes a good turn for someone can turn into a very profitable gesture for you. You did right unclog.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

PlumbCrazy said:


> Unclog - sorry for the thread drift! I think almost all of us understood the original intent. It's a shame someone turned it into something else.


 
Its a shame you DONT understand te FACTS here. I based all of my information on the original post. And last but not least I DO understand the difference between DONATE AND INVESTMENTS.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Simmer down. No need to get feathers ruffled.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Sorry Bill, certain things really piss me off


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I have done work free of charge many times in my life and I do not think I will ever stop. There are things you just can not justify to charge for. I once had a call of a clogged garage drain for an elderly lady. I walked into the garage and felt around for the floor drain and removed a tennis ball from the drain. All the water went down, I explained to the lady what I had found and thanked her fall calling and left. She was so happy with our company she took out a bulletin at her Bingo club, saying she recommends us too every one that we are very honest and kind plumbers. 

Now if I had to use tools, or new plumbing parts on a job like that then i would of charged her. But for a honest little thing like what she had, or even the fact they forgot to flip the drain lever, or reset the disposal, or even unplugged their sump pump and forgot to plug it in I will be more than happy to walk away remedying the issue and explaining to the homeowner their mistake. So for all of you that give breaks for simple issues like this my hat is off to you all.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> Did you even read my post? The first sentence? Look up the definition of "DONATE" and then look up "INVESTMENT" . If you TRULY donate your time then who cares what CHRUCH this little old lady goes to or how many people she will tell about YOUR BIZ. I will stand up to you people who think cutting a deal based on the customers BAD situation will inturn bring you good karma. And PLUMBCRAZY you asked "Who are you to judge which holds more credibility / value?" Well Im a PLUMBER who can read. The underlying FACT here is that the drain cleaner guy was only cutting a deal because he knew that this sweet old lady was "a member of the biggest church in town". Should I praise someone for that,, I think not, that is a INVESTMENT NOT A DONATION


Greenplum I can read very well. The original post mentioned the woman was elderly and I got the distinct impression that Unclog felt sorry for her. Mentioning she belonged to a big church is akin to saying after a good deed "I hope God has a special place for me in heaven." Only Unclog knows his intent and what is in his heart. No where in this thread does he state that he did it as an investment. 

I wouldn't expect praise from you, but dissing his good deed without knowing his intent is plain mean-spirited.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Well read this. You arent gettin the point and your never going to. And for those of you who do FREE plumbing work i say "Good for you". In my personal opinon I think only a simpleton would do Plumbing work for free. I will never work for free I would rather be fishing/hunting/reading/spending time with my family or just about anything else than working for FREE.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> Well read this. You arent gettin the point and your never going to. And for those of you who do FREE plumbing work i say "Good for you". In my personal opinon I think only a simpleton would do Plumbing work for free. I will never work for free I would rather be fishing/hunting/reading/spending time with my family or just about anything else than working for FREE.


I got your point loud and clear, I just don't agree with it.

Let's agree to disagree and be done with it. No need for name calling. You just insulted a lot of professional plumbers on a plumbing forum .


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> I have done work free of charge many times in my life and I do not think I will ever stop. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
If my TIME is involved I CAN justify a charge. My Kids gotta eat too.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

PlumbCrazy said:


> I got your point loud and clear, I just don't agree with it.
> 
> Let's agree to disagree and be done with it. No need for name calling. You just insulted a lot of professional plumbers on a plumbing forum .


Well dont let MY PERSONAL OPINION hurt your feelings


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I do alot of stuff for free. It is not all about the money. If I can give a person a better life by fixing their house and maybe plant a seed for Jesus. It has been a good day. 

When I retire, I plan to work full time for free. Wherever the man upstairs leads me.

I'm OK with being a simpleton. I forget, who inherits the earth?? Oh yeah.. THE MEEK


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> Well read this. You arent gettin the point and your never going to. And for those of you who do FREE plumbing work i say "Good for you". In my personal opinon I think only a simpleton would do Plumbing work for free. I will never work for free I would rather be fishing/hunting/reading/spending time with my family or just about anything else than working for FREE.



Two minutes from his house, flipped the lever. I wouldn't have charged her a dime either.:thumbsup:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

In the end, you don't have to justify your decision to anyone but yourself. If you are ok with charging for that particular service call and the customer does not put up a fuss and go badmouthing you all over town then by all means do what you feel is right. And I do understand investment. Investment in the community, your parish and your business. There is an unspoken commitment that local businesses make to the community in order to insure that the community will survive.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> I do alot of stuff for free. It is not all about the money. If I can give a person a better life by fixing their house and maybe plant a seed for Jesus. It has been a good day.
> 
> When I retire, I plan to work full time for free. Wherever the man upstairs leads me.
> 
> I'm OK with being a simpleton. I forget, who inherits the earth?? Oh yeah.. THE MEEK


 A man 1st responsibility is to serve God and the next is to provide for his wife and children. If a person feels they have met those to obligations and then has extra time or money and feels that they should donate to a worthy cause then it should be that persons decision. No one should judge each other either. Thats what God does on judgement day. Most of the time when I donate to a needy customer/person I do it on impulse.......I dont think thats by accident. Usually when I donate its to a person who is not askiing for a thing for free but somthing inside me tells me they need help. I'm ususally right and the good deed ususally comes back 10 fold. I dont believe in Karma......I believe in Jesus!!!! I'm far from a bible thumper and you will rarely find me in church but I have strong religous beliefs.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

Amen! Wellspoken!


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow all this because I fliped a trip waste lever.
I don't I have to explain how I do business. What I did was what I felt to be rite.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> Wow all this because I fliped a trip waste lever.
> I don't I have to explain how I do business. What I did was what I felt to be rite.


 And in my eyes Unclog you did right in my book.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> Wow all this because I fliped a trip waste lever.
> I don't I have to explain how I do business. What I did was what I felt to be rite.


All this because you are a nice guy!


----------



## TotalPlumber (Sep 30, 2008)

I'd rather be called a simpleton by someone who thinks he knows the whole situation after reading a post on a forum than an intolerant, arrogant, know-it-all who should know better than lash out at someone after reading his post.
I'd also rather "work for free", as Unclog did than charging for every little packing nut, trip lever or reset button! Best of luck to you and your business, you'll probably need it in the long haul.

Total


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

TotalPlumber said:


> I'd rather be called a simpleton by someone who thinks he knows the whole situation after reading a post on a forum than an intolerant, arrogant, know-it-all who should know better than lash out at someone after reading his post.
> I'd also rather "work for free", as Unclog did than charging for every little packing nut, trip lever or reset button! Best of luck to you and your business, you'll probably need it in the long haul.
> 
> Total


Well Sir, I posted MY PERSONAL OPINION. YOU dont have to like it but I have the right to post it, just like you have the right to speak your mind. So put on your big boy pants and quit 

And as for as workin for free? If I gave every Poor person/single mom or elderly a FREEBIE I'd be BROKE.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

We are ALL given the gift of the ability to post here by Nathan. We have rights, just not here.

Let's keep it civil. Thanks.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> A man 1st responsibility is to serve God and the next is to provide for his wife and children. If a person feels they have met those to obligations and then has extra time or money and feels that they should donate to a worthy cause then it should be that persons decision. No one should judge each other either. Thats what God does on judgement day. Most of the time when I donate to a needy customer/person I do it on impulse.......I dont think thats by accident. Usually when I donate its to a person who is not askiing for a thing for free but somthing inside me tells me they need help. I'm ususally right and the good deed ususally comes back 10 fold. I dont believe in Karma......I believe in Jesus!!!! I'm far from a bible thumper and you will rarely find me in church but I have strong religous beliefs.


Very well said. Amen

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I my opinion, there is nothing wrong with not charging for something as simple as flipping a trip lever, hell I have done this myself in the past, 2 min in and out, happy customer, they will call back, and even if said customer insisted some payment then I'd bargain with him, give a lower service price. But if customer says nothing but a thank you, it makes me feel good, for I know someday I'll meet this person somewhere in a non-business fashion, and we all know it is a small world out here, and last thing I want is for someone to recognize me as not one who took them to the cleaners but one who seen them as a person.

Granted this things don't happen everyday. UnclogNH you did the right thing, high five bud,. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

If my truck is at your house you'll be paying a call out charge even if it's just for me to push a button. The only exception would be a warranty repair. Even then, if I show up and it's not my work that's the problem, service charge.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

Things are really slow here and now I know why, even thought Im retired I have left alot of cards and had a big customer base when I slowed down , but the phone always rang pretty regular .I havent used yellow page s in years and folks could find me in white pages ,To make long story short my son changed our phone ,tv and internet over to CHARTER our cable provider and my wife was home so it went in under her name so no eddie self listed ,I got it changed back but new phone books just came out and at least if someone calls info they can now find me before they said I no longer exhisted but next year it will give my name as it should be with retired plumber at the end ,that should help. I still get 3 or 4 calls a week but nothing like in the past being retired is different from full time, at first it was fishing, riding my bike and so on but that got old so now its sorta like working part time but for yourself and jobs I dont want go to friends that are glad to get them and they send me their stuff thats easy to me but not type stuff they like to do(B jobs as one fellow put it) I guess my definition of retired is not really depending on work to live but doing jobs that are just fun to do and staying busy I felt bad at first working at all after being off approx 2 yrs made me feel like a bootleger(thats what we call unlicenced underground plumbers) but after I permitted a job for a big GC and now I am his Master plumber I got his guys to get apprent . cards but I never hear from him ,thats how I like it I have always had bond insurance the works but never in the league I am in now he, has coverage out of the league that I was in so eccept for all the little local licences IM legal Do you other guys out of alabama have to have a state licence? then a licence for every little town you go in?, years ago I had approx 10 but some guys had walls full of licences. Our state master card is a certification it just lets you Buy licences to work in the many little towns in the counties in the state, can anyone image really being legal in a whole state ? just our 4 county area around birmingham is way too many for most UPPS I guess Im getting off into another subject sorry eddie


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Protech said:


> If my truck is at your house you'll be paying a call out charge even if it's just for me to push a button. The only exception would be a warranty repair. Even then, if I show up and it's not my work that's the problem, service charge.


:yes::thumbsup:
It is quite costly to drive a company van to a customer's house, given the time paid to the plumber to drive, and the gas, the truck wear and tear and other overhead figured into the time. We have a small dispatch/diagnosis charge that barely covers the vehicle/overhead, it doesn't even cover any labor paid to the plumber at all.
We charge only the small diagnostic charge in cases like this. Customer is happy to pay such a small fee, and we are happy to at least not go too deep in the hole driving around town.

A lot of people don't seem to understand that there is a certain "break-even" point that a service company must collect each hour/day/week just to get by and pay the business bills. Anything less than your break even and the company is actually LOSING money. Doing a small job "for free" is actually COSTING money for the business, and in this sense it is very similar to donating money to someone. Of course that doesn't mean it is wrong to charge nothing, as long as you are comfortable with losing time and money on that particular call.
We do freebies once in awhile for previous clients. But 99% of the time we have to collect at least the small diagnostic fee, even when pushing a trip lever or disposal button, etc.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

A lot of times it's a judgement call. Depends on how far we had to go, is it a good customer, do they need the help (charity), can they help our business (investment), can we afford to not charge anything, have our primary obligations been met, do we like you?

Sometimes it all boils down to what mood we are in.

Call it superstitious, goodwill, Jesus, or plain stupidity it doesn't matter. I know for a fact that the more we do for others, good does come our way. Maybe we are lucky? I like to think God is returning the favor. As an aside, it feels good when you help someone out. Maybe the smile and warm feeling in your heart is what matters in the end.


----------



## Ashleymc (Nov 14, 2009)

*"A man has nothing without honor"*

Just a token service call charge say $49 would have been fine.
Free? Ya get to feel good till ya get home and read your gas or electric bill..lol


----------



## Tieger plumbing (Nov 13, 2009)

*Tieger plumbing*



Ron The Plumber said:


> I my opinion, there is nothing wrong with not charging for something as simple as flipping a trip lever, hell I have done this myself in the past, 2 min in and out, happy customer, they will call back, and even if said customer insisted some payment then I'd bargain with him, give a lower service price. But if customer says nothing but a thank you, it makes me feel good, for I know someday I'll meet this person somewhere in a non-business fashion, and we all know it is a small world out here, and last thing I want is for someone to recognize me as not one who took them to the cleaners but one who seen them as a person.
> 
> Granted this things don't happen everyday. UnclogNH you did the right thing, high five bud,. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


 

Ron, I hate to bust your bubble as you said 2 minutes your in and out does this mean the job was next door to you?

Very few people put a price on their skill and the 2 minutes I am sure was closer to 45 minutes.

Answering the phone writting down the address , walking to the job /driving looking at it getting the tools making the adjustment going back to the van chit chatting and driving back to your shop.

We must put a value on our time even if I change a washer around the corner from my office it is $175 But I do change both and check the seats .

I even get calls to change a toilet seat again $175 is my service call.

My insurance companies do not want to hear I did a few jobs for free.

My wear and tear on my vans cost as I have the oil changed every 1,500 miles .. My knowlewdge did not come free and neither did yours:thumbup:


----------



## Tieger plumbing (Nov 13, 2009)

*Tieger plumbing*



Ashleymc said:


> Just a token service call charge say $49 would have been fine.
> Free? Ya get to feel good till ya get home and read your gas or electric bill..lol


A MEN:thumbup:


----------

